# Canvas Evolution



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It is snowing hard here and nothing else to do so I thought to take some photos, maybe some will find it interesting.

Step 1



















Step 2










Step 3


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Excellent Adrian ,im a big fan of the old masters and will share a trio of pics ive done including 2 waterclours -Venice scene,Bridge on the Pontev......and a xmas double portrait for a friend . Watches to follow in oil


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

potz said:


> Fascinating Adrian ... will you continue this series of pix?


Ofcourse. Hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Timetraveller said:


> Excellent Adrian ,im a big fan of the old masters and will share a trio of pics ive done including 2 waterclours -Venice scene,Bridge on the Pontev......and a xmas double portrait for a friend . Watches to follow in oil


Wow. Very good and excellent detail. What I did so far is here, not too much, I'm afraid. Look forward to see your others. :yes:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Step 5


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

adrian said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent Adrian ,im a big fan of the old masters and will share a trio of pics ive done including 2 waterclours -Venice scene,Bridge on the Pontev......and a xmas double portrait for a friend . Watches to follow in oil
> ...


Yes i loved the pre columbian inspireds art work


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Step 6


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Timetraveller said:


> Yes i loved the pre columbian inspireds art work


Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

adrian said:


>


Great contrast pushing the figure forward and form a 3 charactor


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's amazing to see it come alive like that Adrian. Your obviously very skilled.

And Tony. They are outstanding. 

How long does it take you guys to complete a canvas like these? I'm really jealous.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mjolnir said:


> How long does it take you guys to complete a canvas like these?


Thank you.  I worked 14 hours non-stop, now I realized the floor tiles are not aligned (top left corner) and have to redo some of them. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

adrian said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take you guys to complete a canvas like these?
> ...


Varies for me -watercolour 2-7 days ,oil any thing up to 150 hours .Im going to have a bash at watches in oil so watch this space 

Tony


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

potz said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


My paintings that go 100 hours plus are more towards realism ,however Potz i would agree any other work apart from realism i would strive to go for thr feel of the picture complete .The continued painting go from raw expression to overworked amatuer.

Potz forget the nickers :wink1: Tell you what Potz pick a watch and ill paint it lets see what i can do


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It will be hard to fix it later and it will nag me because I didn't. I'm taking a small break and then start again. At -30C I have nothing better to do anyways. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

potz said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Darleks not for sale mate -its a keeper until i create a new davros


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I bet after these are finished there's a great sense of achievement. I wouldn't have noticed the tiles myself. When a painting is finished I always assume that it is the way the artist saw it as being in the first place and wouldn't question something being out of place but it looks like it would only play on your mind if you didn't change it.

I'm looking forward to seeing how the watch oils turn out Tony. If they're anything like your watercolours they will be excellent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

potz said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


I did get it Potz and you can buy the odd darlek ,Highjacking a tardis -fucin liberty(why the fooc did i pick Timetraveller) :cry2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mjolnir said:


> When a painting is finished I always assume that it is the way the artist saw it as being in the first place and wouldn't question something being out of place but it looks like it would only play on your mind if you didn't change it.


Yes, but the only one who decides when and what is finished is the artist. I was a bit busy with guests to make another update but I'll show this one:










My "awesome" photo skills didn't quite capture it (the tiles align now) but there are other things too. My painting teacher becomes almost hysterical when she sees the tiniest uncovered dot, she said that if it is white then use white paint, don't leave unpainted parts. In this case there were a lot of small tiny dots and lines between the tiles, I know I didn't captured it but the difference between the 2 is 5 hours of eye gouging work.

PS, I'm glad I started this thread.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe a section on the Sales Corner for these - I could live happily with the Venice watercolours, for me you've captured the early spring / late autumn feel you get in Venice when the light changes due to the slight mist in the air from the high humidity - very nice. :yes:

Adrian's is a bit "severe" for me, but I can see where it's meant to be somehow - it would need getting used to - but both great to someone like me who might manage a "painting by numbers" with a following wind and a couple of stiff brandies - indeed :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Funny thing is Mel ,the 710 got these 2 down for keepers :cry2:

i wish she had the same attitude towards my watches


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

adrian said:


> the only one who decides when and what is finished is the artist.


Fair enough. Like I said before, I'm sure it would only play on your mind if you weren't completely happy with the finished piece especially after the amount of work you're putting in.

Tony, I don't blame your 710 for wanting to keep hold of them. You'll have to come to some sort of arrangement with her whereby for every ten watches you buy she gets another original Timetraveller for the wall


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > the only one who decides when and what is finished is the artist.
> ...


Good thinking lets make it 3 for 1 watch and if she dont like it ---ill hide in the Tardis :fear: :cheers:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mel said:


> Adrian's is a bit "severe" for me, but I can see where it's meant to be somehow - it would need getting used to - but both great to someone like me who might manage a "painting by numbers" with a following wind and a couple of stiff brandies - indeed :lol:


Thanks.  I rarely use paintbrush, most of the time it is the pallet knife. Also I only use primary colors (Yellow, Blue, Green) and rarely washes; everything else is a derivative and at this moment I don't think I have enough experience, maybe in my next one I'll use cadmium colors (very beautiful, very expensive and very toxic).


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Yellow, Blue, Red. h34r:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Adrian, Tony,

Your pictures are wonderful and looking at them makes me wish that I had some form of artistic talent. 

A.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Probably last one before the New Year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

adrian said:


> Probably last one before the New Year.


Wicked mate,i 710 watches soaps ,i fcukin hate em so dug out the oils to paint this poppy scene

Cheers Tony


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice painting, I like the perspective and the colors are very natural. How long did it took to make it? Due to my lack of experience I'm very slow took me another 12 hours marathon to bring it to this form and I was always cussing because it didn't dry fast enough. :lol:

Never had a go at oil painting, I heard it dries very slow which could be a pain if you do a lot of layers. I bought a set of 24 tubes before the school started but I didn't touched it yet. Maybe I'll try on something small and see what happens. How do you work with oil, do you have any tips or advice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

adrian said:


> Very nice painting, I like the perspective and the colors are very natural. How long did it took to make it? Due to my lack of experience I'm very slow took me another 12 hours marathon to bring it to this form and I was always cussing because it didn't dry fast enough. :lol:
> 
> Never had a go at oil painting, I heard it dries very slow which could be a pain if you do a lot of layers. I bought a set of 24 tubes before the school started but I didn't touched it yet. Maybe I'll try on something small and see what happens. How do you work with oil, do you have any tips or advice?


Adrian best tip is get the blank canvas and colour it with a weak wash ,draw up your image with burnt unmber diluted(dries quick)and using thin paint to start ,use biggest brushes always stand back to view reguarly . Build up layers slowly ,don't thin paint with thinners use linseed oil and wait between layers for it to dry or you left with mud :cry2:

lOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING WHAT YOU CAN CREATE MATE cheers TONY


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I don't feel confident in my abilities yet :lol: but I'll try something. From what you say it looks like would be better if the canvas is big or even huge, so I can paint various parts and then let them dry. Did you ever mix acrylics with oil? :blink:


----------

